# Something Different



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope you like, i also shoot lots of horse events

1









2









3









4









5









6


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my, haha that surely so much fun herding dogs, very cute!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

xpalaboyx said:


> Oh my, haha that surely so much fun herding dogs, very cute!


I have never smelt as bad after shooting these after they jumped all over me


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Great pics :thumbup:


Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

You take excellent photos - keep posting them for us to admire!! :thumbup:

I love that last photo - the lead with with those crazy ears cracks me up.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

fantastic pics...really like the third one.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Your photos are so interesting, Id love to see more too :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I bet you had a fab time.. Its great to watch the hunt out.. 

Did any of the dogs pee on you.. lol if you are stood around the dogs do seem to think you are even game.. LOL


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank's everone, i didn't get peed on i have some great shots from over Christmas of Archie playing in the snow with other dogs, was up North with no internet so will post some later


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics. Which pack are they?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Nice pics. Which pack are they?


Cheers they are The 4 Shires Bloodhounds


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I clean out hounds at the local kennels and I love them! Amazing dogs!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Those pics are great, excellent photos, especially the last! I'd love to see more soon. :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

portiaa said:


> Those pics are great, excellent photos, especially the last! I'd love to see more soon. :thumbup:


Thankyou, here's a few more from the Chatsworth Hunt


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Fantastic pictures.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Fantastic pictures.


Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant pictures :thumbup:
I love the crazy ears picture aswell


----------

